# Photo saved in Photoshop does not return to Lightroom



## guzzibob

After extensive editing an image in Photoshop I pressed SAVE and expected it to return to Lightroom. It did not. Has this changed or am I forgetting something?


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Nothing has changed. The image does come back. Two things can happen that makes you think that it does not:
1: the sort order of your grid is set to 'added order'. That means that the image is all the way at the end of the grid.
2: you are in a smart collection and the new image does not match the criteria for that smart collection. For example; the smart collection searches for raw files, but the image that comes back is a tiff or psd file.


----------



## guzzibob

Ok, I went back and checked and it did come back to Lightroom but the edits that I made in Photoshop have not. I had removed something using the clone stamp and it came back uncorrected.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

guzzibob said:


> Ok, I went back and checked and it did come back to Lightroom but the edits that I made in Photoshop have not. I had removed something using the clone stamp and it came back uncorrected.


Edits done in Photoshop are 'destructive'. They are baked into the pixels. When you save the file in Photoshop, there is no way that it can come back unedited. Are you sure you did not open a copy in Photoshop and are now looking at the original?


----------



## guzzibob

i'm not sure. I am pretty knowledgeable in Lightroom but not in Photoshop. I have saved the image in Photoshop couple of times but need to get back where all my images are there, and can't seem to do that. Can you tell how to do this? Sorry I know this is probably very easy but I'm just not very adept at PS.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

guzzibob said:


> i'm not sure. I am pretty knowledgeable in Lightroom but not in Photoshop. I have saved the image in Photoshop couple of times but need to get back where all my images are there, and can't seem to do that. Can you tell how to do this? Sorry I know this is probably very easy but I'm just not very adept at PS.


So how do you open the image in Photoshop? Do you do that from Lightroom via the menu 'Photo - Edit in - Edit in Adobe Photoshop CC'? If you don't send the photo from Lightroom to Photoshop (but open it directly from the Photoshop 'open' menu), then it won't automatically come into Lightroom.

If you did sent the image from Lightroom, then the easiest way to find it is to go to 'All Photographs' in Lightroom and make sure the sort order of the grid is 'Capture Time'. Then the original and the edited photo should appear side by side.


----------



## guzzibob

JohanElzenga said:


> So how do you open the image in Photoshop? Do you do that from Lightroom via the menu 'Photo - Edit in - Edit in Adobe Photoshop CC'? If you don't send the photo from Lightroom to Photoshop (but open it directly from the Photoshop 'open' menu), then it won't automatically come into Lightroom.
> 
> If you did sent the image from Lightroom, then the easiest way to find it is to go to 'All Photographs' in Lightroom and make sure the sort order of the grid is 'Capture Time'. Then the original and the edited photo should appear side by side.



I went to edit, then edit in Photoshop, edited the image then pressed save. 
As to weather I used a a copy, I need to get to all my photos in PHOTOSHOP to see just what I had used for the edits if that makes sense.


----------



## guzzibob

Allright I tried another image and It worked ok so I don't know what I did the first time but it seems all is ok so thanks for trying to help.


----------

